# Hatta Visa Run



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, about to leave to do the Visa run @ Hatta. Just quick question(s):

Are there gas stations along the way? 
Does mobile reception work? (If something happens and need to call emergency or something I mean)
Restrooms / Places to eat or buy food?
Any last minute things I should know about... 

Thanks guys! If you dont hear back from me, means I got lost in the desert. Wish me luck!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ok, about to leave to do the Visa run @ Hatta. Just quick question(s):
> 
> Are there gas stations along the way?
> Does mobile reception work? (If something happens and need to call emergency or something I mean)
> ...


Also to get there, do I just take Dubai-Hatta Road? #44 on Google Maps...


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, do you think you could be on the lookout for any cars with dogs? We aren't sure if we should take our dog with us when we go next weekend or board him? Have a good mini-trip


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Hey, do you think you could be on the lookout for any cars with dogs? We aren't sure if we should take our dog with us when we go next weekend or board him? Have a good mini-trip


Sure thing, Ill check. Im also taking pics / video of the trip for future reference for other people.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Are there gas stations along the way?
> 
> Emarat in Al Habab R/A , another Eppco and Adnoc in Al Madam , another one in masfoot , Don't worry about Gas .
> 
> ...


anything else


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

you should wait til you get Oman, look for a Shell station, I think the gas is cheaper as it is cheaper in Oman!

if you get lost in the desert, just hop on a camel and ride him to Dubai! Them camels always seem to know how to get to the highway!

As for dogs, I don't think you can as you are essentially crossing into another country so you may have to deal with quarantine procedures there too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You cannot just cross the border with animals without a heap of paperwork.

The Hatta border is really not far away. Not far enough to worry about starving on the journey there or back!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Shadow has not made it back yet... might need to send a search party


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Now see I might not have to try hard for that forum funeral after all 

He's probably tired out because of the trip, it's the Sun that gets to ya!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It always amazes me that the emiratis pack their entire vehicle to the hilt.. for a weekend an hour away, stopping at the gas stations like they are on some big long trip... when you can drive back and forth without needing to fill up with gas even in an suv. 

You think he ran out of gas? He couldnt have gotten lost in the desert as he would of first had to find a section of the highway that didnt have walls on either side to even allow you off the highway... Only the all knowing 4x4 people know where those special places are.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

maybe they stopped him at the border because they thought he was bigjimbo 

I always pack too much into my bags when I'm on a trip! I never need half the stuff I pack but sometimes when I decide not to pack something, I end up needing it!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Posting from Oman: 

I met a gorgeous Omani girl and decided to stay here to be married! Next expat gathering, Thursday wedding in Muscat!!! 

LOL. Just kidding. Moe is right, I am absolutely exhausted... the drive isnt difficult at all, its actually quiet easy... but for some reason I just find that I got really tired. Anyway, Im back and Im alive! Thanks for worrying...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I bet Moe is saying "Shucks! There goes the funeral!"


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Dammit ...... wanted to go in that search and rescue mission


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ultramind said:


> Dammit ...... wanted to go in that search and rescue mission


LOL! 



Grrrr, I also just noticed I misspelled "QUITE" and posted QUIET instead in my original response. I hate when I do that. From now on, Ill just keep my mouth quite.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Welcome back


ty.


----------

